# Macbook pro keyboard not working



## Cool Buddy (Mar 16, 2015)

My friend has a macbook pro A1278. A few days ago, his keyboard started to malfunction. Most keys are not working at all and "H" is working as delete key. He has set a login password and since the keyboard is not working properly, he is unable to login.
Today he brought the macbook to my place to check it with my USB keyboard. Quite strangely, even my USB keyboard didn't work properly. Then I plugged in my wireless keyboard. I noticed that the exact same keys that are not working on his mac are the ones that are not working on the external keyboards too (both USB & Wireless).

I looked up the internet. On similar questions, some had suggested pressing the option key 5 times to check if mouse keys was turned on. That solution didn't work for me. I also tried resetting the PRAM & SMC (as instructed on some blogs & forum posts). Not only did none of those solve the problem, it created a new problem. After the SMC reset, the macbook's fan started making a lot of noise, which it had never done earlier (according to my friend).

So basically I have 2 questions:


Why is the keyboard behaving strangely?
Why did the fan start making that sound (or is it not a fan and something totally different)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

Try booting into a linux OS from pendrive and recheck if the keyboard is still problematic.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] he wont be able to do that i guess because he would need to login and use Bootcamp to enable booting from external media etc  [MENTION=12096]Cool Buddy[/MENTION] try removing the keyboard cable and see if the problem persists using a usb keyboard(might be a problematic key or somehing which is in turn causing disruption of the usb and wireless keyboard)
if it still does,it might be a mobo issue

- - - Updated - - -

you may also try this-
*www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-boot-a-linux-live-usb-stick-on-your-mac/

^dunno if it works
hadnt worked out for me on my friends Macbook Air


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

^ One of the best ways to troubleshoot hardware issues and OP can't do that because crapple restricted it. 
If he can access the BIOS, he should be able to boot from the pendrive.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

Apple service center or buy a new one


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ One of the best ways to troubleshoot hardware issues and OP can't do that because crapple restricted it.
> If he can access the BIOS, he should be able to boot from the pendrive.



there is no BIOS,they have a locked down UEFI based system so its totally reliant on the OS 

- - - Updated - - -



avinandan012 said:


> Apple service center or buy a new one



so you mean unnecessary $$$$$
nah,he can get it done cheap in Lamington Road Mumbai if its a mobo issue
3-4k max repairs for my friend's MBP mobo,whereas apple asked him to cough up 45k for repairs,thats how absurd they are


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

avinandan012 said:


> Apple service center or *buy a new one*



Buying a new one because of this minor problem is pure stupidity. Other laptops have way better configs compared to crapbook in the same price range.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

The biggest problem is still there no BIOS damm you Apple.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> The biggest problem is still there no BIOS damm you Apple.



actually apple was the first to come up with UEFI bios instead of the traditional one
despite its security measures and awesome usability over regular BIOS,Apple has locked down UEFI to use OSX as a front
similar to what Windows 8 + versions along with UEFI - enabled laptops and desktops do except Windows allows more flexibility and "whitelisted" versions of Linux Disk Images to boot even with "secure boot" enabled,something Apple refuses to implement due to long time rivalry with Linux

UEFI is the future of BIOS but Apples version is locked down and you need to use bootcamp software within OSX to allow Linux


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] he wont be able to do that i guess because he would need to login and use Bootcamp to enable booting from external media etc  [MENTION=12096]Cool Buddy[/MENTION] try removing the keyboard cable and see if the problem persists using a usb keyboard(might be a problematic key or somehing which is in turn causing disruption of the usb and wireless keyboard)
> if it still does,it might be a mobo issue
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



How do I remove the keyboard? I think it can't be done without opening up the macbook.

The Makeuseof article requires to boot into the Mac which, unfortunately, is not possible. So that doesn't help



avinandan012 said:


> Apple service center or buy a new one



I took the Macbook to the service center. They quoted Rs. 2100 as inspection charge and Rs. 13,000 for changing the keyboard. My friend's not willing to pay that kind of money for repairs (and I can't blame him for that!).



kkn13 said:


> something Apple refuses to implement due to long time rivalry with Linux


Isn't Mac OS originally based on Linux itself? I'm not sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 17, 2015)

Cool Buddy said:


> How do I remove the keyboard? I think it can't be done without opening up the macbook.
> 
> The Makeuseof article requires to boot into the Mac which, unfortunately, is not possible. So that doesn't help
> 
> ...



13k for keyboard 

*ARE THEY NUTS*???


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 17, 2015)

Cool Buddy said:


> I took the Macbook to the service center. They quoted Rs. 2100 as inspection charge and Rs. 13,000 for changing the keyboard. My friend's not willing to pay that kind of money for repairs (and I can't blame him for that!).


Tell your friend that as You have bought Apple product then you have to pay the Apple price. As for your issue I think some type of system restore will fix it


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Cool Buddy said:


> How do I remove the keyboard? I think it can't be done without opening up the macbook.
> 
> The Makeuseof article requires to boot into the Mac which, unfortunately, is not possible. So that doesn't help
> 
> ...



Mac OSX is NOT LINUX ,you probably made Steve Jobs cry in his grave lol 
no offense ha 

well jokes etc apart ,DONT get it repaired from Apple service centre,they will totally milk you and rip you off,instead take it to Lamington road,if you are in Mumbai,you can get it done wayy cheaper
otherwise its also cheap to do it yourself by following guides online etc

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> 13k for keyboard
> 
> *ARE THEY NUTS*???





avinandan012 said:


> Tell your friend that as You have bought Apple product then you have to pay the Apple price. As for your issue I think some type of system restore will fix it



Apple service centres in India are pathetic and suck 
they overcharge,never find the issue and are rude and give attitude and ask you to buy a new product instead of repair

they asked my friend to cough up 45k for repairs in the Maple service centre in Khar,Mumbai just for Mobo power IC replacement  
I took him to Lamington road where they repaired it for 3k within 5 mins and they used all proper equipment and stuff so it was unlike the usual "local" repair shops


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

For 13k, I can buy 2-3 very good Mechanical and/or gaming keyboards. Then I can use one of them to _strike_ some sense into the person who quoted 13k for the replacement keyboard.

Please don't tell Macbook keyboards are born and not manufactured or they use some alien superalloy from outer part of the galaxy in it and hence the high price


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 18, 2015)

Instead of bashing apple, can we guys help op?


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 18, 2015)

best bet is to get to local shop if they can work out something


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> actually apple was the first to come up with UEFI bios instead of the traditional one
> despite its security measures and awesome usability over regular BIOS,Apple has locked down UEFI to use OSX as a front
> similar to what Windows 8 + versions along with UEFI - enabled laptops and desktops do except Windows allows more flexibility and "whitelisted" versions of Linux Disk Images to boot even with "secure boot" enabled,something Apple refuses to implement due to long time rivalry with Linux
> 
> UEFI is the future of BIOS but Apples version is locked down and you need to use bootcamp software within OSX to allow Linux



Yeah and this is why windows based laptops excel. They provide the flexibility to the user without going to that extra step.

- - - Updated - - -

I would say get a wireless keyboard for a much lower price and enjoy.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would say get a wireless keyboard for a much lower price and enjoy.



Wireless keyboard, or any other type of external keyboard isn't working.

----------------------------

Ok, what's the equivalent of formatting a Windows PC in Mac terms?
And how do I do that?

BTW, I'm in Kolkata. So Lamington road is a bit far


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cool Buddy said:


> Wireless keyboard, or any other type of external keyboard isn't working.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...



factory reset I guess
but that wont solve your problem......


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

And why is the Wireless kb not working?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Mar 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And why is the Wireless kb not working?



As I explained in my first post, for some weird reason, all the keys that are not working on the Macbook itself, do not work on the external keyboard either. The exact same keys.

That's what makes me think that the issue is a software one, not a hardware one. Hence I want to format the macbook.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cool Buddy said:


> As I explained in my first post, for some weird reason, all the keys that are not working on the Macbook itself, do not work on the external keyboard either. The exact same keys.
> 
> That's what makes me think that the issue is a software one, not a hardware one. Hence I want to format the macbook.



one more option is downloading a OSX image
remove the hard disk from the mac and put a different laptop one(formatted in Fat32)
then install OSX again and see if the issue persists

the advantage is you wont lose stuff from your original hard drive in case something goes wrong

- - - Updated - - -

try this first-
*www.tomsguide.com/forum/80243-35-laptop-keyboard-typing-wrong-symbols


----------

